

How the NSA would get phone data under Obama administration’s new plan - t3hSpork
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/03/how-the-nsa-would-get-phone-data-under-obama-administrations-new-plan/

======
AJ72
Detail, detail, detail. The key is that at least there is top level visibility
that the Government needs to get it right and that we need a balance between
security and privacy. Hopefully there's more coming.

